# Silverware rolling machine



## brendanemig (Jun 21, 2006)

so...
i am a cook, have been forever, yet, i am now a waiter because i just graduated and am working for the summer before grad school starts. anyhoo... at the restaurant i work at, we have to roll silverware. so...  have you ever seen those coin rolling machines? i think that someone should come up with a silverware rolling machine, it would make life better for all those people that deliver the food we all cook at restaurants.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 21, 2006)

What does rolling silverware entail?  It's not an expression I've ever heard before and I'm intrigued.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm not even sure I understand what a coin-rolling machine is. Is it used for wrapping up rolls of coins - say a dollar's worth of cents? Can't see how this fits in with silverware. But like Ishbel, I'm intrigued.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 21, 2006)

I've seen coin machines in banks.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 21, 2006)

I think rolling silverware is that process where the waitstaff, usually, takes the silverware and rolls it inside a napkin, usually paper, for service.  Just my idea.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 21, 2006)

Ooooh, thanks, Aunt Dot!   As you know, usually we do that  in pubs and cafes here, not restaurants - most restaurants use cloth napkins - and the cutlery is placed either side and at the top of each place setting.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 21, 2006)

it's common here in many casual dining establishments, even in those using cloth napkins.

If we invent machines to do all our work, there will be no work.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 21, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> If we invent machines to do all our work, there will be no work.


 
except for machine repairmen, accounts receivable to send the machine repairmen bill, accounts payable to pay the machine repairmen bill, auditors to document the sending/paying of bills, tax lawyer to monitor the proper allocation of taxes of said bills and calculate depreciation on machine assets, investment specialists to advise on purchase of new machines and recycle used machines, warranty writers and warranty adjustors, appraisers to estimate value of damaged or stolen machines, technical writers to write the instructions on using the new machines, printers to print the instructions about how to use the machines, machine parts  manufacturers, suppliers, and distributors, drivers to haul the machines hither and thither......

I think we are OK for now.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep,jobs for a few workers still, Mudbug!


----------



## brendanemig (Jun 22, 2006)

so... this is what silverware rolling entails: you take a paper napkin, set a knife and then a fork in the middle, fold the left side over said tableware, fold up the bottom right corner, lest the silverware fall out, roll it left to right and attach a strap, kind of like a large sticky note, with the resteraunts logo. it wouldn't necessarily decrease jobs by creating a machine, there would still need to be someone to sort and load the silver ware and unload, it would just make waiters and waitresses at casual/corporate restaurants happier.


----------



## brendanemig (Jun 22, 2006)

so... this is what silverware rolling entails: you take a paper napkin, set a knife and then a fork in the middle, fold the left side over said tableware, fold up the bottom right corner, lest the silverware fall out, roll it left to right and attach a strap, kind of like a large sticky note, with the resteraunts logo. it wouldn't necessarily decrease jobs by creating a machine, there would still need to be someone to sort and load the silver ware and unload, it would just make waiters and waitresses at casual/corporate restaurants happier.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes, we do understand it now - it's just that it's not usually done in what we would term restaurants here....   more often in pubs and cafe type places.


----------

